# Tudor/rolex Bracelet Problem



## WebWalker (Feb 28, 2011)

I got my tudor back in the early 70's. It's been the daily wearer ever since.

The band is wearing out so I bought another used one, great deal, for spares. I have the folding link 7835 19 bracelet.

Can a jeweller/watch repair person change out the buckle bracelet clasp? Looks like peened pins.

it's getting hard to keep it going but this will see me out...

thanks in advance

here's the old beauty


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi - Here's your pic embedded, lovely old watch! 










Yes I would think a good repairer should be able to assist you - try Roy of RLT (the host of this site) or Steve at RyteTime (Google them).

One of the handier tinkerers here might even be able to assist.

:cheers:

Rich.


----------



## WebWalker (Feb 28, 2011)

Just a little more complicated.

Part 2

The new/used, better band has 357 end pieces.

My band has the 261 endpieces. I like the fit and picture/presentation of the watch/band integration design with my endpieces better.

So I need the clasp & endpieces switched to new bracelet links!

Have heard that the folding links can break when manipulated. I think I have enought spares, if it can be done correctly. I have no way to hammer them back to contour.

My 
*biggest *
concern is that the inner links maintain the correct presentation curvature. Otherwise it's unacceptable.

Rivited is a much better design.

Then I'd have to estabish correct wrist adjustment.

Can't imagine my local rolex to take this on.

Looking for someone to help me.

I'm in Ontario, Canada but will ship anywhere for the correct work.


----------

